

Ask HN: How do you take breaks from work without really wasting that time? - YoungEnt


======
pilot_pirx
Taking brakes in an reasonable amount isn't wasting time.

Scan some blogs or your Google reader. Just make sure you don't get stuck. I
just sort through some "have to do anyway" boring stuff, sorting out blogs or
other news for stuff worth reading later or sorting my email.

